
Show HN: Stack – Use all your apps at the same time on 1 screen - antdke
https://getstack.app
======
tenryuu
TypeError: "window.dojoRequire is not a function" showSubscribeModal
[https://getstack.app/js/app.776be621.js:1](https://getstack.app/js/app.776be621.js:1)
click
[https://getstack.app/js/app.776be621.js:1](https://getstack.app/js/app.776be621.js:1)
ne [https://getstack.app/js/chunk-
vendors.de8fedec.js:7](https://getstack.app/js/chunk-vendors.de8fedec.js:7) n
[https://getstack.app/js/chunk-
vendors.de8fedec.js:7](https://getstack.app/js/chunk-vendors.de8fedec.js:7)
_wrapper [https://getstack.app/js/chunk-
vendors.de8fedec.js:7](https://getstack.app/js/chunk-vendors.de8fedec.js:7)

why can't download buttons just be anchors?

------
Smithalicious
Man, I really hate this website. It's bad enough that it's the kind of page
where you have to scroll large distances while crazy effects fly all around to
get the information you want; it's even worse that the page actually lags
while doing it (specifically at the multitask/be organized/stay up to date
buzzword soup)

------
badatshipping
I downloaded it, connected a bunch of apps I use (Twitter, Google Drive,
Gmail, Messenger, Slack) and played around. Sincere question: what's the
benefit of using my apps this way?

It seems like it just puts each webpage in a different tab and lets me put the
tabs side by side. How is this paradigmatically different from my browser,
aside from removing a bunch of browser features? Is it organization? Why do my
apps need to be organized? Why is this better than workspaces? Is it because
workspaces are too janky? (I hate the sliding animation on macOS.)

Initially I thought Stack was a productivity tool, with keyboard shortcuts,
quick search/jump, etc. The only thing I've found is ⌘+1/2/3/4, and 1Password
integration doesn't work anymore. And what do I do if I need to use ⌘+1/2/3/4
to navigate an inner app connected to Stack?

Put another way, what is the vision here that I'm failing to understand?

------
_august
Just installed it -- Got a scary popup about needing access to "System
Events". What's that about?

Also, can't open localhost:3000?

------
rhinoceraptor
> Work in multiple web-apps simultaneously

We have that already, they're called "windows" and you arrange them using your
mouse. You can even overlap these "windows" to have easy visual random access
to them.

------
thecrumb
Fancy video - still have no idea how this works.

------
electic
All these apps have nasty side effects when it comes to privacy. For example,
most of them want access to system events which means they want access to your
documents and other data.

No thanks.

------
qubex
This reminds me very much of Station
([https://getstation.com/](https://getstation.com/)) which I use daily and
highly recommend.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
This looks like the Mac OS X dock as a web page that helps you click what
would be... browser tabs more easily due to pretty icons?

------
knubie
Another contender in this space is [https://rambox.pro/](https://rambox.pro/)

------
_1tan
Cool! Will there be a Linux version eventually?

~~~
gcoda
how about gnome with paperwm extension?

~~~
olejorgenb
Yes, the scrollable tiling concept looks really similar to our approach:
[https://github.com/paperwm/PaperWM/](https://github.com/paperwm/PaperWM/)
(except "stack" seems to be restricted to webpages?)

